# Got ink?



## Jerry B (Aug 30, 2015)

been working on my September pen orders ... decided to take a break and make a few for my personal site .......

1st 3 are all using the Desert Ironwood I got from @barry richardson, which is now my favorite "standard" wood (not Burl or Spalted) 

Jr Aaron Rollerball, Rhodium w/24K Gold accents


 


 


 

Jr Aaron Rollerball, Rhodium w/Black Titanium accents


 


 


 

Jr George Rollerball, Antique Brass


 


 


 

lastly, a Jr George Rollerball, Antique Brass, using Manzanita Burl cast in Green Alumilite


 


 


 

C & C Welcome .........

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 30, 2015)

Very nice pens Jerry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 30, 2015)

Beautiful pens Jerry. No surprise DIW would be your new standard. How well does that antique brass finish hold up? I like the looks of it but wonder what it would look like after 3 years of being someones EDC?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

The Jr Arons look classy ! Interesting combo on the last pen .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2015)

Great pens, Jerry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 30, 2015)

Outstanding Jerry! The first is my favorite... just curious, did you stabilize the DIW with sapwood?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 30, 2015)

The gold one is majestic! I also like the last one adorned in green. Great work. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 30, 2015)

They all look well turned and finished from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 30, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> How well does that antique brass finish hold up?


It's actually a very heavy plating and I'm presuming it'll hold up better than some of the Gold, Chrome, and Titanium's I've seen on similar priced pen kits 
I've got a friend that's been using one as a daily writer for last year, he says it looks just like the day I gave it to him 




barry richardson said:


> just curious, did you stabilize the DIW with sapwood?


No sir, DIW is one of the woods I won't bother stabilizing as I feel it's an oily wood (like some ebony's, cocbolo's, rosewood's, etc. etc.)
When turning & sanding these the oil polished up so nicely I almost didn't put any finish on them ;-)



manbuckwal said:


> Interesting combo on the last pen .


 I'm hoping it's a _good_ interesting LOL , I fought for a while with the color choice, the Manzanita is really red,
wanted something bright to compliment/contrast other than my usual blue & orange I've been doing ..........

Thanks for the kind comments guys, the pictures (or my photography skills) don't do these justice, the DIW especially really pops on the pens
and if there's ever anything ya'll see that's strange, or should be modified ....... don't ever be afraid to speak your mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 30, 2015)

Nicely done! That first pen would look even better in Oklahoma! I'm not sure about the green with the manzanita, but the more I look at it, the more I think it works.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

Interesting in the color combo and like David, the more I look at it the more I think it works . I do like how the green "spikes" look in the natural edge at the non writing end .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeah, I was kind of the same way .... looked at raw blank and wasn't sure but the more I looked at it, I decided to go ahead and turn it
I cast several caps almost 2 months ago, got 3 pen blanks from the casting, just now decided to turn 1 and see response for it
I put some "glitter" in the green, which isn't showing up in the pictures, but it definitely looks better in person.
Have more of the Mazanita caps, doubt I'll cast with the green again ......... maybe a yellow next time, definitely want something to contrast the red of the wood

Sorry David, this is a desert environment pen, don't think it could handle the ccccold winters in Oklahoma


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> Yeah, I was kind of the same way .... looked at raw blank and wasn't sure but the more I looked at it, I decided to go ahead and turn it
> I cast several caps almost 2 months ago, got 3 pen blanks from the casting, just now decided to turn 1 and see response for it
> I put some "glitter" in the green, which isn't showing up in the pictures, but it definitely looks better in person.
> Have more of the Mazanita caps, doubt I'll cast with the green again ......... maybe a yellow next time, definitely want something to contrast the red of the wood
> ...



Yeah, an amber might look nice ? Blue definitely goes well with it .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2015)

Awesome job. I like the green cast one in particular.

How about manzanita and pink or purple?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

